# Mike in attendance at DDW



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike and I have just returned from DDW (Digestive Disease Week) 2005 held in Chicago.There we were able to meet and speak with many gastroenterologists, researchers and medical/health professionals from all over the world. This was an opportunity for us to build on what had been achieved at the IFFGD. Many that we spoke to could see the value of Mike's work and we expect some useful collaboration to come out of these meetings. The sincerity and dedication of the many physicians, medical professionals and pharmeceutical companies who are working hard to find solutions for IBS was very apparent.We found the whole experience very informative and encouraging.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So happy that the two of you could attend. And also very happy to hear it was a such a positive experience. It is very humbling sometimes to think about how hard complete strangers are working to help me. When I think of all of the researchers out there and all of the Docs and specialists and their dedication to helping us.. well, I well up and feel overwhelmed and very, very grateful.Of course I am forever in your debt, Eric's & Mike's as well as KM and others who have helped me along the way. So I will take this opportunity to thank you all once again from the bottom of my heart. You have all changed my life for the better and that is a cherished gift. I thank you all sincerely.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awww (((BQ))) you are such a sweetie! xxYou have helped me in so many ways I can't even count - you have encouraged me, prayed for me and supported me in dark days as well - and for that I thank YOU from the bottom of my heart.Both the IFFGD and the DDW, in my viewpoint, reminded me that IBS is really a complex condition - the more it is studied, the more facets of the condition are found. But what was very validating, is to know that Mike's experience with the thousands of IBS patients he has seen over the years lines up with what researchers are finding in the arena of patient frustration, and these varying facets of IBS and its symptoms. There are so many approaches and avenues being discussed for the various gastro conditions, it was mind-boggling! Over 5000 presentations at the DDW - 75 poster sessions were focused on IBS - lots of time on our feet! LOL







It was very humbling, too, to meet the top IBS researchers in the field in person! I also met my former diagnosing gastroenterologist who is now famous and relocated - everyone was very gracious, nice and professional. Both events were fantastic experiences. Mike and I were very gratified and enjoyed meeting so many top people in the field, and beyond.Thanks again BQ for your encouraging words - I know you will have told Eric, but I will pass on your kind words to Mike as well - he will appreciate them greatly. xx


----------

